# [NR] 26/26 MBLD 57:45 - Berta García Parra



## Gomorrite (May 2, 2018)

It is "only" WR11, but I like perfect attempts more (no unsolved cubes) and they are becoming rare these days. 






Too bad the crappy camera angle!


----------



## asacuber (May 2, 2018)

GJ!!


----------



## GenTheThief (May 2, 2018)

I agree, N/N MBLD results are always cool.
Congrats Berta!


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 2, 2018)

Amazing job Berta on getting the NR! Well deserved.


----------



## Ollie (May 2, 2018)

Nice N/N!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 2, 2018)

N/N attempts are so satisfying, well done Berta!


----------



## Gomorrite (May 4, 2018)

World Ranking of N/N attempts:

1 Marcin Kowalczyk 41/41 54:14 Poland SLS Swierklany 2013
2 Witali Bułatow 31/31 59:08 Poland Poznań Side Challenge 2017 
3 Kaijun Lin (林恺俊) 30/30 54:11 China Quiet AnHui University 2016 
4 Gianfranco Huanqui 26/26 57:20 Peru Uchi Montevideo 2016
5 Berta García Parra 26/26 57:45 Spain FMEntal Breakdown 2018
6 Fernando Israel Zúñiga Macedo 25/25 54:33 Mexico Tlaxcala 2018
7 Mark Boyanowski 24/24 54:45 United States Minnesota Winter 2016
8 Hongbin Chang (常宏彬) 23/23 59:31 China Hefei Open 2017
9 Tianyu Zhao (赵天愉) 21/21 54:41 China Cube of Odd Numbers 2016
10 Roman Strakhov 21/21 58:28 Russia SPB Championship 2016

Shivam Bansal, Yucheng Chen and Kami Przybylski are completely out of the picture.


----------



## abunickabhi (May 6, 2018)

Gomorrite said:


> World Ranking of N/N attempts:
> 
> 1 Marcin Kowalczyk 41/41 54:14 Poland SLS Swierklany 2013
> 2 Witali Bułatow 31/31 59:08 Poland Poznań Side Challenge 2017
> ...


Woah , that is a neat stat!

Good attempt Berta!


----------

